# *Stolen horse*



## TwyfordM (31 October 2015)

http://www.theftwatch.co.uk/theft_alert/stolen-horse-cobham-kent

Just passing on as used to be on livery here, Share and pass on as far as possible please!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 October 2015)

SHARED

 hope he is found soon


----------



## asmp (31 October 2015)

Is there no more info like height?


----------



## Dancing_Diva (31 October 2015)

Taken from the Find Winnie Facebook page 

Winnie. This beautiful 17hh dun mare was STOLEN from Knights Place Equestrian Centre, Strood Kent in the early hours of Friday 23 October. She has a scar on her front, lower half, of her back right leg. Please contact if you have any information as to where she may be! crime reference: XY/037222/15

Seems a bit strange right now, the horse belongs to three different people and was agreed in front of a judge at court yesterday that it's made public that the horse is said to be stollen. As it's not in the care of any of the owners! 

Let's hope whatever is going on the horse turns up safe and well ASAP.


----------



## TwyfordM (31 October 2015)

Dancing_Diva said:



			Taken from the Find Winnie Facebook page 

Winnie. This beautiful 17hh dun mare was STOLEN from Knights Place Equestrian Centre, Strood Kent in the early hours of Friday 23 October. She has a scar on her front, lower half, of her back right leg. Please contact if you have any information as to where she may be! crime reference: XY/037222/15

Seems a bit strange right now, the horse belongs to three different people and was agreed in front of a judge at court yesterday that it's made public that the horse is said to be stollen. As it's not in the care of any of the owners! 

Let's hope whatever is going on the horse turns up safe and well ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know any details, just know two of the owners and hoping the poor mare turns up safe and well!


----------



## Luci07 (3 November 2015)

I think this is one to walk away from. Can of worms springs to mind after going onto the FB page and no clear definitive explanation as to what has happened.


----------



## MargotC (3 November 2015)

Reads like an ownership/legal dispute to me. I suppose that's the risk of splitting ownership.. Certainly impossible to get the facts straight from that page alone.


----------



## TwyfordM (4 November 2015)

MargotC said:



			Reads like an ownership/legal dispute to me. I suppose that's the risk of splitting ownership.. Certainly impossible to get the facts straight from that page alone.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the main issue yes, but knowing the yard/area to take a horse from there would mean walking them through miles of woodland to somewhere they would be able to park a horsebox etc in the middle of the night without two of the owners consent. Moving the horse, essentially hiding her. Declaring her stolen in court and saying that they have no idea on the whereabouts of the mare.

They may own a third of the horse but the other two thirds owned by other people have been stolen. 
Difficult case to judge, and I'm not sure what the outcome will be


----------



## Luci07 (4 November 2015)

Ewe



TwyfordM said:



			I think this is the main issue yes, but knowing the yard/area to take a horse from there would mean walking them through miles of woodland to somewhere they would be able to park a horsebox etc in the middle of the night without two of the owners consent. Moving the horse, essentially hiding her. Declaring her stolen in court and saying that they have no idea on the whereabouts of the mare.

They may own a third of the horse but the other two thirds owned by other people have been stolen. 
Difficult case to judge, and I'm not sure what the outcome will be
		
Click to expand...

Whatever the real story here....lieing in court and saying you have to have no idea where the horse is, then showing her on FB is asking for some nasty legal ramifications. Perjury and contempt of court Spring to mind.


----------

